# RIP Charlie...



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Yesterday was probably one of the hardest days of my life so far. My childhood dog has been fighting cancer and pancreatitis for about 6 months. He was such a trooper and fought until the very end...which made putting him to rest the hardest decision. He would have a good day and then an ocassional bad day...but then it turned into more bad days then good. The night before last he just seemed like he was ready to go...we were carrying him up and down the stairs for about a week but otherwise he was going potty and eating great.

He started to swell up (abdomen) but there was nothing we could do. We figured his tumors were growing rapidly since his gums and tongue were a healthy pink color so we ruled out internal bleeding for a while. But the other night his gums were starting to fade a bit so my brother and I rushed him to the vet first thing in the morning. The vet said the sudden inflation of his abdomen was internal bleeding and there was nothing we could do. Even at the vet while he was in pain/uncomfortable he was still wagging his little stubby tail and giving all of the doctors kisses and squealing in happiness which made it even harder. My mom works at the vets office so the doctors have watched Charlie grow up so it was really hard on us all...even the doctor was balling as she laid him to rest. I have never had to put an animal to sleep and I am just falling apart. I don't even want to go into work today (I called off yesterday to be with him at the vet) and would much rather lay in bed with my pups. 

I slept on the floor with him that night to comfort him and he laid there licking my hand/arm to comfort me back. He was ready to go.

I ordered my mother a memorial stone for his burial site out at my parents farm...I'm hoping she will like it. We are all taking it hard, but I'm happy he is not in pain anymore. 







I already miss hearing his happy noises. (click to play video)


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

bye, bye beautiful boy. 
big hugs to you, michelle.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Michelle, I am sorry to hear about Charlie. Our childhood dogs are very special to us. I still remember my Smidget... 

RIP Charlie.... run and play until you meet again.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Goodnight, Charlie - what a very beautiful and happy dog he was.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Godspeed Charlie! I am so sorry Michelle.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's always hard to say goodbye, even when we know it's for the best. Rest in peace sweet Charlie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry Michelle. He was a beautiful boy. It is so hard to let them go. ((Hugs))


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you as you deal with your grief of lCharlies departure. What a handsome dude! And I loved his happy sounds! Try to focus on the pain free, life he has now and remember ....he will always be watching over you!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry Michelle! The pictures show what a lovable and special boy he was. My sympathy to you and all who grieve the loss of this truly wonderful boy.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Aw! Corgis are so sweet. So sad for your loss of this special little guy. 

--Q


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Michelle I am soooo sorry! What a darling little guy he was! I'm sure your heart is breaking right now, but you know you were there for him till the end and he loved you.....it was just time for the pain to go away..................you helped him to cross that bridge.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.

It has only been 2 days exactly and my heart is still hurting...the house is so quiet without him, even with 3 other dogs. We still have his crate in his spot (he LOVED his crate) and when we pulled out his blanket to wash it a ton of toys and bones came out with it and gave us all a much needed laugh...he liked to hide all of the other dog's toys in his crate so they couldn't have them. Even when he wasn't feeling too good, a couple nights before he passed, while we were all at the table eating dinner he snuck around the corner and while our golden was distracted he picked up her huge bone and slowly walked away with it and was quietly hiding with it in his crate while peeking out the holes seeing if we caught him and we all bursted out laughing. He brought us so much joy. I miss him so much.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

My heart is breaking for you, too! Such a hard thing to bear. Poodle prayers and hugs for all of you!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Charlie. He looks so wonderful & happy in the pictures, such a beautiful boy. Prayers & hugs to you & your family.
Sylvia & the girls. :hug:


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear about Charlie. Our family dog, Penny, was put to rest when I was 18. She came into my life when I was just 2...It is losing a member of the family. I hope Charlie always remains in your heart and your good times with him outweigh the sadness.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you all. Its still hard but getting easier. The dr made us each a laminated paw print of his after he passed and we received them yesterday, it means a lot to me.


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.....Charlie will live forever in your heart.....my prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am so sorry. I remember my childhood dogs very well and think of them just the way you will think of Charlie until you meet again. Big hugs to you and your family on the loss of a wonderful friend.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so very sorry Michelle, for the loss of your beloved childhood dog. You can tell in the pictures what a happy life he had and what a sweet, loving dog he was. My heart aches for you and your family. It's just so very hard, isn't it. I send you my condolences and thoughts for you to gain acceptance and some measure of peace as time goes by and that your happy memories and photos will keep him close to your heart always. (((hugs)))


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you all


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy, and I'm sure he's left you with priceless memories.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, Michelle. It's never easy to say goodbye but you know you and your family did the right thing for him.

He will be missed.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Charlie isn't in any pain now. Hugs to you and your family, he was a good boy...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Michelle, I hope you and your family are starting to feel a little better. I am remembering my childhood beagle with a few tears welling up and she has been gone thirty+ years. There is just something so special about the dog you grew up with that others can never quite replace. I wish you and yours the best.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

RIP Charlie. I feel your pain. It's so hard. Dogs know all your secrets-good and bad. Dogs are always happy to see you-no matter what. So sad you lost your friend.


----------



## Sabrina (Feb 14, 2014)

I understand exactly what you went through with Charlie. About 7 years ago we had to put down our sweet little girl at 12 years old because she had cancer. I still miss her so much. Having sweet Sabrina helps. I am sorry about your loss, our dogs are like our children.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I still miss him everyday, he was my best friend for 12 years. I'm SO tempted to get another corgi, but the amount of hair that comes off of them on a daily basis is steering me away. While I loved Charlie, I didn't love the piles of hair we would brush off of him weekly (and that he left around the house). I still find his hair and it has been about a month since his passing, and we clean our house frequently.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Michelle said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I still miss him everyday, he was my best friend for 12 years. I'm SO tempted to get another corgi, but the amount of hair that comes off of them on a daily basis is steering me away. *While I loved Charlie, I didn't love the piles of hair we would brush off of him weekly (and that he left around the house). I still find his hair and it has been about a month since his passing, and we clean our house frequently.*


I think there still is GSD hair in the back of our older car from the dog that BF had when we first met from a long time ago! That dog died before we moved to our current house 6 years ago. I don't have the heart to get rid of it.


----------

